# silver screens for i666 euromobile



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

have just got a i666 and are initially very pleased previous mh was a coachbuilt bessacar e795 so a big change in every department!we are going to need external screens for her so any advice greatly appreciated.another question does the veh battery receive a charge from the solar panel as I am slightly confused with the control panel at the moment.have people had air ride fitted and has it improved the slightly wallowing ride andreplating to 4000kgs how difficult is it.thanks for reading.
cheers andy


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to the world of Euramobil.
Can,t answer all your questions but other owners on here may be able to. (Harley Dave or Pard are just a couple with much more experience.)
Getting an external screen for a Euramobil A class is not as easy to obtain as a coachbuilt. However Although I have an Integra 810 I think the cab area and windscreen etc is the same on all the A class Euramobil.
I got my external screen from Vancomfort. I have actually had two but the latest was made of a much better insulating material. I think it was called Polar. I had an Isomatten screen before but much prefer the Polar. They did not have a screen so sent me some material and asked me to cut to the windscreen shape that I wanted and mark where I wanted eyelets etc. I had the screen within a couple of weeks and fits and works well. I think if you contact them they may have retained the example I sent them for other Euramobil Integras. Worth a phone call perhaps.
I think your solar panel enquiry will depend on how it was installed and wired. If it is wired properly at the circuit breaker board I think it may well charge habitation and vehicle battery. You could perhaps check on a sunny day with a volt meter to see if the voltage is slightly higher when charging at the battery. The voltage indicator on the panel should also give you a clue.
I have a TAG axle so no air ride suspension but on my previous Autotrail I did have air ride fitted and it was a tremendous improvement. I was able to get the maximum weight increased by SV Tech (for a fee) and the ride was so much improved. It minimised body roll on cornering and was less susceptible to being affected by passing lorries/buses etc. Was definitely worth doing and I would do it again if I had a suitable motorhome in the future.
Any other queries give any of us Euramobil owners a shout. Some of the others have a vast amount of knowledge and experience.
Dave

www.vancomfort.co.uk


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Andy

You have made a great choice and will not regret it (he said hopefully...)

I wired my solar panel into the circuit such that it is monitored by the "Amperometer" and shows charge current on the control panel.

It does not, unfortunately, trigger the solar panel icon as this needs the CBE solar regulator to be fitted

Because it's wired into the base electrics, rather than just hooked up to the battery, it charges the Hab battery first and then, when the Hab battery is charged (>13,4v I think) it charges the Cab Battery and Hab Battery in parallel/

I will take some photos tomorrow of where I made my connections and post or send to you

Because it's too big to attach to a post or PM, if you send me your email address to harley.dave at ymail.com, I can send you a copy of the "User Manual" I got from CBE which gives lots of good info about the functionality of the control panel (scan of cover attached)

Same goes for anyone else who wants this info

This link may be helpful too http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf

Cheers

Dave

Edit - Added a sample page


----------

